# Martin Bows ????



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been shooting them for about 6 years abd I love the. Their quality is great and their prices are even better. I have an Onza III and it's a real sweet bow and I also have a Rytera Alien z and the Rytera line is very sweet also.

serge


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody Else ? Is Martin going to be something from the past pretty soon ????? Not finding to many people here on AT who are shooting them !


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I just picked up a Martin Trophy Hunter last week.
It's a single cam bow and I must say it's one smooth,quiet shooting bow.
I'm happy with it.


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 11 Firecat,bow shoots great and has a very smooth draw.Only thing is the finish is not the best,but I have seen a couple 2012's and the finish looks alot better and it seems to be a little more loud than I prefer,but it is a great shooter.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I went from an APA Black Mamba to Rytera Alien Nemesis,,,and I love it.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I dont think Martin will be going anywhere, they have been around for a long time. They do make a nice bow. I own martin and APA, my personal preferance would be the APA. But thats my choice, ever bow feels different for others. If you can try shooting the two and see what feels best for you. also APA will cost you alot more than a Martin.


----------



## Pangari1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Cheetah and love it. Didn't care much for strings but Shane took care of that. Smooth shootin and pretty darn quiet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I made the switch tonight and purchased a Rytera Alien X !!!! This thing is fast like crazy - shooting the same speed my Mamba with the same spec's but with a inch shorter and DL. So far so good - Need to set it up tomorrow and get it sighted in before next weekend !


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

good pick up. martin has been in business for over 60 years. they are here to stay.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I must of tried about 10 different bows and this one fit the best and had the spec's I was looking for ! I do admit its a little louder then a couple of the other ones I tried but smooth draw and a screamer ! I was going there with the attentions of getting another APA but for the price and the feel it was hard to let down ! 
-Matt


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Alien X is an awesome bow, I have the Alien Z and love it, it's my 3D bow and my Onza is my hunting set up.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> I must of tried about 10 different bows and this one fit the best and had the spec's I was looking for ! I do admit its a little louder then a couple of the other ones I tried but smooth draw and a screamer ! I was going there with the attentions of getting another APA but for the price and the feel it was hard to let down !
> -Matt


Not saying you dont already know this, but make sure the cams are in time. An easy way to do this is to look or have someone take a picture of the cables at full draw. if you look at the cams, there is a flat spot where the cables lay at full draw. both the top & bottom cable should be flush in the cam.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up a 2011 Martin Exile last fall after my rifle hunt was a bust. Been loving that bow ever since.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

kylecurtis04 said:


> Not saying you dont already know this, but make sure the cams are in time. An easy way to do this is to look or have someone take a picture of the cables at full draw. if you look at the cams, there is a flat spot where the cables lay at full draw. both the top & bottom cable should be flush in the cam.


Cams are in time ! Thank's though, a unexperienced archer probably would have not know this !!!! Good thing I've been around awhile ! lol'


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> Cams are in time ! Thank's though, a unexperienced archer probably would have not know this !!!! Good thing I've been around awhile ! lol'


not a problem brother. happy shooting.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cant go wrong with martin best customer service in the industry imo!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, so I got the X and all is well but there was a slight problem " don't want to mention " with the bow ! Nothing that can't be fixed and nothing wrong with the bow mechanically or anything like that just something that they missed at the factory.
So, I call Martin talk to Jason " nice guy " and said he will fix everything up just send him a email with my receipt and blah blah blah, so I call back today and keep getting transfered to the voicemail leave messages and getting nothing in return ???? So I call again and talk to the receptionest and find out that they cannot call internationally !!!! ????? *** ! So if any Canadians out there need any kind of Martin/Rytera work done you need to call " and talk to somebody " or email THEY CANNOT CALL YOU BACK ! 
Other then that bow shoots good, good people that work there !!! And so far good Customer Service other then them not being able to call out of the US.
-Matt


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Matt, It sure is frustrating to have any "issues" with any bow, let alone a new one. I hope that you'll get it quickly resolved.
I've never handled one but I love the look of the X.

Good Luck,

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Matt, It sure is frustrating to have any "issues" with any bow, let alone a new one. I hope that you'll get it quickly resolved.
> I've never handled one but I love the look of the X.
> 
> Good Luck,
> ...



It seriously is nothing major just someone at the factory forgot to put a limb sticker on that contains my serial number, draw weight, stringand cable lengths - but they are good people there ! There actually going to send me my own personalized serial number for that bow and just have to stick it on the limb when I get it ! Just kinda fraustrating when I was trying to register it with no number ! So other than that all is good ! That and trying to wait for a returned phone call when they can't caall out of the US.
-Matt


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

Weird,I have had them return all my calls.
I always deal with Joel,top notch guy for the customer service dept.

Sent from my MID7012 using Tapatalk


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Harvest said:


> Weird,I have had them return all my calls.
> I always deal with Joel,top notch guy for the customer service dept.
> 
> Sent from my MID7012 using Tapatalk


 If you are a " Martin Dealer " then YES they will call you ! But if you are not a dealer then they are not allowed to call you back if you are outside of the U.S.
-Matt


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

OK. You bought the bow. Thats done. If you want the bow to be as quiet as can be reasonably expected for hunting, do this: Put limbs saver string leaches on each cable above and below the cable gaurd and on the string about 3-4" from the cam. So 2 for each cable and 2 for the string. That will make the bow filthy hunting quiet. Martin paint is not the greatest for wear, tear and durability. There are a couple Martin tuning how to's floating around AT. Had a buddy pick up 15fps getting his bow tuned to exact dl and specs.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

cath8r said:


> OK. You bought the bow. Thats done. If you want the bow to be as quiet as can be reasonably expected for hunting, do this: Put limbs saver string leaches on each cable above and below the cable gaurd and on the string about 3-4" from the cam. So 2 for each cable and 2 for the string. That will make the bow filthy hunting quiet. Martin paint is not the greatest for wear, tear and durability. There are a couple Martin tuning how to's floating around AT. Had a buddy pick up 15fps getting his bow tuned to exact dl and specs.


 Put some Xfactor limb dampners on and that helped alot !!! Other then that everything is goooooood !!!! Got great speed and everything else. Just having 1 little problem and that is paper tuning it ! Think it's going to be one of those broadhead tuning bows !!!!
-Matt


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Sure like my Pantera. I must admit there are days when I wish I had the Silencer for the cams. These are good bows and they are built to work.


----------

